# bristle nose?



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon platy tank with 6 adultish platies in it and was wondering if i could keep a BN in there with them? And if not a BN what would be a good idea?

thanks 

:withstup:


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah they would be ok togther, they only get like 4'' long so the tank isn't to small for him,
Make you sure he gets sinking pellets or something of the like to eat, he would clean the aglie out of a ten in no time....


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Mr that they'll get along fine. You'll need good filtration and a good mainenance program...as that tank will be maxed out on fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

im sure it would be fine, just keep up on those water changes!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

4-5 inch fish in a 10g? Too small, 30g would be better.


----------

